# Amami Alfredo



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I remember reading something a while ago saying that Verdi may have taken the melody for Violetta's "Amami Alfredo" from another work, namely, Norma (act 2 duet between Norma and Adalgisa) and Lucia di Lamermoor. Does anyone know anymore about this? I think it said that it was unlikely he intentionally used it but still I'm curious. I think he may have used something similar in Rigoletto as well? I imagine that it's just a conincidence as it is basically just a falling scale with an interval of a minor third at the end - F, E, D, C, Bb, G - but I'd be interested to see what others think.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

'Va, crudele, al Dio spietato' from Norma act 1 reminds me a little of Rigoletto's 'Cortigiani, vil razza dannata'.

I remember a lecture by Muti at the piano on Rigoletto mentioning the Amami Alfredo theme as well. It's somewhere on youtube.


----------

